# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Herr Lehrer ich weiß was

## Anonymous1

Manchmal geht es hier im Forum sehr ernst zu. Das ist in Anbetracht unserer Krankheit auch nicht sehr verwunderlich. Aber auch in der sogenannten Plauderecke geht es häufig sehr ernst zu, um nicht zu sagen bierernst. Deshalb rege ich hier an, mal ein paar nette Witzchen einzustellen, damit wir nicht das Lachen vergessen. Besonders schön wären auch Anekdoten, die wir im Zusammenhang mit der Bewältigung unseres gemeinsamen Anliegens erlebt haben. Ich mache den Anfang, mal sehen, was draus wird.

----------


## Anonymous1

"Frau Schneider, wenn Sie mich so anlachen, wünschte ich mir, dass Sie mich besuchen kommen." - "Sie Schmeichler, Sie." - "Nun ja, wie man es nimmt - ich bin Zahnarzt."

----------


## corvus

Frei nach einer Karikatur welche auf einem Kalender bei meinem Urologen hing.
Ein  Mann und eine Frau sitzen sich bei ihrem wahrscheinlich ersten Date in einem Restaurant gegenüber, Sie meint "Was, Sie sind Urologe? ... ich mach mir gleich in die Hose" ... Antwort des Herrn sich die Hände reibend .. "das ist gut so"

----------


## PEER1

Zwei Rosinen treffen sich auf dem schönen Weihnachtsmarkt in Dresden. Fragt die eine Rosine: Nanu, mein Schnuggelschen, warum hast du denn so `nen goomischen Helm auf `m Gopf? Die andere etwas grimmig: Ich muss gleich in´nen Stollen!

----------


## Konrad

Zwei Saarländer fahren zum Tanken. An der Tankstelle hängt ein Zettel mit der Aufschrift: 'Großes Gewinnspiel! Kostenloser Sex zu gewinnen!' Die beiden gehen zum Bezahlen und fragen was man tun muss, um zu gewinnen. "Ganz einfach", sagt der Tankwart. "Ich denke mir eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 10 und wenn sie diese erraten, dann haben sie gewonnen." "Fünf", rät der eine Saarländer. "Tut mir leid, es war die Vier. Sie haben leider nichts gewonnen." Einige Tage später versucht es der andere Saarländer auch, aber verliert ebenfalls. Daraufhin meint er zu dem ersten: "Weisst du, ich glaube irgendwie ist was faul an dem Spiel!" "Das glaube ich nicht", meint der erste, "meine Frau hat nämlich letzte Woche schon zwei Mal gewonnen."

----------


## Konrad

Ein Saarländer hat sich mit zwei Pfälzern angefreundet und spielt mit ihnen
abends immer Skat in einer Lautrer Kneipe.
Eines Abends jedoch fehlt der Saarländer bei der Skatrunde. Die Pfälzer sind
besorgt.
Als er immer noch nicht kommt,
gehen sie zur Polizei, um eine
Vermisstenanzeige
aufzugeben.
"Wie hääscht dann Eier Freind?"
"Wisse mir net!", antworten die
beiden.
"Unn wo wohnt er?", fragt der
Polizist.
"Wisse mir ah net!"
"Besonnere Kennzeiche?", fragt der
Beamte.
Die Pfälzer schauen sich an:
"???...Hat der kään!", antworten
sie schließlich.
"So geht das awwer net", seuftzt
der Beamte,
"Sie müsse mir irgend e Beschreibung
von dem Mann liefere, sonscht kann ich
Ihne net helfe!"
Die Pfälzer denken nach.
Endlich ruft der eine:
"Ich honns, ich honns:
der hat zwee Arschlöcher!"
"Zwei Arschlöcher?", fragt der
Polizist erstaunt,
"wo gebbt's dann so ebbes?"
"Ei jo... sicher gebbts das",
meint der Pfälzer,
"immer wann mir zwee mit dem
in die Knaip' eroinkumme,
do rufe die Lait: 'Gummol do - do hinne
kummt der Saarländer mit denn zwee
Arschlöcher!"

----------


## corvus

Fragt einer seinen Kumpel, "sag mal hast du lust zu meiner Gruppensexparty zu kommen?" klar sagt der und fragt " wie viele Leute sind wir den?" .. "naja wenn du deine Frau  mitbringen kannst sind wir schon drei".

----------


## corvus

Laufen zwei Schutzmänner ( nennt man heute auch .. Bu ... äh Polizisten) mit ihrem Hund Streife, plötzlich bleibt der eine stehen guckt den Hund von hinten an, schüttelt den Kopf und geht weiter, nach einer weile wieder, er bleibt stehen, hebt dieses mal beim Hund sogar den Schwanz hoch und schüttelt wieder den Kopf, fragt der andere "sag mal was ist den, was machst du den?" ... sagt der "hast Du nicht gehört das die Leute immer wieder sagen guck mal dort kommt schon wieder der Hund mit den zwei Pfeifen.

----------


## Pierrot

"Regnets bei Euch im Sommer eigentlich immer?" fragt ein deutscher Sommerurlauber einen bärtigen Innerschweizer Bauer.
"Nein, im Winter schneit es."

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Charly

Gibt es in einer Teefabrik Kaffeepausen? 

Was passiert nachdem man sich 2 mal halb tot gelacht hat? 

Wenn Schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Blauwale falsch? 

Wenn die Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet, ist dann 'befriedigend' 
besser als 'gut'? 

Wenn ein Schäfer seine Schafe verhaut, ist er dann ein Mähdrescher? 

Warum ist einsilbig dreisilbig? 

*Wer hatte bloß die Idee, ein S in das Wort "lispeln" zu stecken?* 

Was ist besser: Drei Vierkornbrötchen oder vier Dreikornbrötchen? 

Ist ein Keks, der unter einem Baum liegt, nicht ein wunderbar schattiges Plätzchen? 

Wenn Superkleber wirklich überall klebt, warum nicht an der Innenseite der Tube? 

Warum muss man für den Besuch beim Hellseher einen Termin haben? 

*Warum ist Abkürzung so ein langes Wort?* 

Welche Farbe bekommen Schlümpfe wenn man sie würgt? 

*Warum werden Rundschreiben in einem eckigen Umschlag verschickt?* 

Ist eine Gesichtscreme die 20 Jahre jünger macht lebensgefährlich, wenn man erst 19 Jahre alt ist? 

Sind nymphomane Hündinnen eigentlich zwangsläufig? 

*Dient der Auspuff zum Verlassen des Bordells?* 

Warum muss ich auf Start klicken um Windows zu beenden? 

*Wie lange muss eine Katze trainieren, um ein Muskelkater zu werden?* 

Können Einzelgänger auch alleinstehend sein? 

Darf man mit Hosen zu einem Rockkonzert? 

Darf sich jemand, der sich im Ruhestand befindet, nachts hinlegen? 

Warum ist ein Kreiskrankenhaus nicht rund? 

Woher kommt eigentlich die Aggressivität der Menschen, die ein Rad schlagen? 

Darf man eine Tagesdecke auch nachts benutzen? 

Geht der Meeresspiegel kaputt wenn man in See sticht? 

Wie lange kriegt man für einen Wintereinbruch, oder gibt es darauf Bewährung? 

*Wo wachsen eigentlich Purzelbäume?* 

Warum haben 24 Stunden Tankstellen ein Schloss an der Tür? 

Darf man in einem Schaltjahr auch Automatik fahren? 

Wie kommt eigentlich das" Rasen betreten verboten " Schild immer mitten auf den Rasen 

LG Charly

----------


## Charly

Die neue Lehrerin, jung, super schn und mit einer Wahnsinns-Figur ist der Schwarm aller Jungs in der Klasse. Heute schreibt sie an die Tafel als Fritzchen pltzlich ruft: "Frau Lehrerin ist unter dem rechten Arm rasiert!"
"Fritzchen," sagt sie, "Das war sehr unartig! Geh nach Hause, heute will ich Dich nicht mehr sehen!"
Ok, Fritzchen geht Heim und ist ber diesen freien Tag gar nicht bse.
Am nchsten Tag zeichnet die schne Lehrerin etwas mit der linken Hand, und Fritzchen ruft: "Unter dem linken Arm ist sie auch rasiert!"
"Jetzt reicht es mir aber," sagt die Lehrerin. "geh nach Hause! Diese Woche brauchst Du gar nicht mehr aufzutauchen. Und Deine Eltern rufe ich auch an!"
Fritzchen erlebt 3 wundervolle schulfreie Tage. Am Montag erscheint er wieder im Unterricht. Bis in die 4. Stunde geht auch alles gut. Da bricht der Lehrerin die Kreide ab und sie bckt sich um sie wieder aufzuheben.
"Das war's dann Jungs," ruft Fritzchen und nimmt seinen Schulsack, "ich seh' euch nchstes Schuljahr wieder!"


So ne Lehrerin htte ich auch gerne gehabt, obwohl meine junge Englischlehrerin damals unter ihrem T-shirt nie einen BH trug und sie anscheinend sehr temperaturempfindlich war. LG Charly

----------


## Pierrot

Zwei verliebte Milchtropfen:
Sie fragt: "Wollen wir nicht heiraten und Kinder kriegen?"
Er antwortet:"Das geht leider nicht, ich bin pasteurisiert!"

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Anonymous1

Its a great pity (Oooch, schade)

----------


## Pinguin

*Wann ist ein Witz ein Witz oder was ist Humor?*

Eine klrende Antwort wird es kaum geben, weil eben jeder Mensch anders gestrickt ist. Meine Frau als geborene Mannheimerin hat fr meine manchmal etwas norddeutsch eingefrbten Spchen selten Verstndnis. Das gilt allerdings auch fr Sprche mit dem hiesigen Dialekt, mit dem ich mich ein wenig angefreundet habe, wie ich es frher schon einmal unter der Flagge "Heit schunn gelacht?" einer hiesigen Tageszeitung angedeutet habe, wie zum Beispiel heute:

"Jupp is des wohr, dass du deiner Fraa beim Geschirrsple helfe duhscht?" "Ja, aber dodefor helft sie mir dann a bei de Wsch..."

In *dieser Aufzhlung* sind zweifellos mehr Wahrheiten enthalten, wenn man mal die Jahrgnge ab 1940 einbezieht und natrlich davor.

*"Wer im zwanzigsten Jahr nicht schn, im dreissigsten Jahr nicht stark, im vierzigsten nicht klug und im fnfzigsten nicht reich ist, der hat dies auch spter nicht zu erwarten"
*(Martin Luther, Theologe und Reformator)

----------


## Anonymous1

...hier: http://www.prostata-info.de/fb.510.0.html

(die ganz Harten gibt's nur mit DocCheck)

----------


## Pinguin

*Neulich in der Drogerie*

An der Kasse reklamiert eine Dame: "Die letzte Woche hier gekauften Kondome sind ja nicht dicht". Das hrt ein lterer Herr in der Schlange und fgt hinzu: "Ja, und die bunten, die ich gekauft habe, die knicken in der Mitte immer um"

----------


## Pinguin

*Berner und Zrcher*

*Hier* erfhrt man, wie man eine Situation doch sehr unterschiedlich bewerten kann.

----------


## Pinguin

*Und weil noch bis Dienstag Karneval* 

Hallo Freunde der Pluschchenecke, wie die Administration das hier launig empfiehlt, *dieser Auszug* aus einem gerade erschienenen Buch und heute in der "WAMS" publiziert, tte sich sicher auch fr die Btt eignen.

----------


## KalleE

Hallo Leute ich hab auch noch einen hizuzufgen:

 Ein lterer Herr ging am Tennisclub vorbei wo jemand an der Ballwurf-Maschine trainierte,dabei flog ab und an ein Ball ber den Zaun und der Mann dachte sich:Steckst ein paar in die Hosentasche  
 fr den Enkel zu hause.
 Als er weiterging kam ihm eine Frau entgegen,sah seine ausgebeulten Hosentaschen und fragte:was haben sie denn da?““Ach“ sagte er: „das sind nur Tennisblle“ „Oh,das mu ja schmerzhaft sein,mein Mann hatte mal einen Tennisarm“
Trotz allem weiterhin viel Spa und allen ein bichen Zuversicht


Kalle

----------


## Pinguin

Manchmal erzhlen Prominente ihre Lieblingswitze. Diese zwei habe ich heute aufgelesen:

Ein Schfer htet seine Schafe. Pltzlich taucht ein junger Mann im Brioni-Anzug auf und fragt: "Wenn ich errate, Wie viele Schafe Sie haben, bekomme ich dann eines?" Der Schfer: "Einverstanden". Der junge Mann recherchiert stundenlang im Internet. "Sie haben 1586 Schafe". Der Schfer: "Stimmt." Der junge Mann nimmt ein Tier. Der Schfer sagt: "Wenn ich Ihren Beruf errate, geben Sie mir das Schaf dann zurck?" Der junge Mann antwortet: "Klar." Der Schfer: "Sie sind Unternehmensberater." "Richtig", woher wissen Sie das?" Der Schfer: "Sie kommen hierher, obwohl niemand Sie gerufen hat, Sie wollen eine Bezahlung haben dafr, dass Sie mir etwas sagen, was ich schon wei, und Sie haben keine Ahnung davon, was ich mache! So, und jetzt will ich meinen Schferhund zurck.

Ein Mann ist bei einem Verkehrsunfall nur leicht verletzt worden. Um die gegnerische Versicherung zu schrpfen, lsst er sich im Rollstuhl in den Gerichtssaal schieben. Der Richter spricht ihm 250.000  zu. Als der Mann bei der Versicherung - natrlich wieder im Rollstuhl - seinen Scheck abholt, sagt man ihm unverblmt: "Wir sind nach wie vor nicht von Ihrer Invaliditt berzeugt und werden Sie von einem Detektiv beschatten lassen. Was haben Sie berhaupt mit dem Geld vor?" "Meine Frau und ich werden auf Weltreise gehen - Bangkok, Sydney, Rio, Miami, New York, San Francisco. Aber zuerst nach Lourdes. Da wird Ihr Schnffler dann ein Wunder erleben..... "

----------


## Heribert

Der feine Unterschied zwischen Kampfstiefel und Pantoffel.

----------


## Pinguin

*Aus dem Kindermund*

"Papa, wenn ich groß bin, heirate ich die Oma"  - "Aber Du kannst doch nicht meine Mutter heiraten?!" - "Warum nicht? Du hast ja auch meine Mutter geheiratet!"

----------


## Anonymous1

Beim Lesen in diesem Forum fällt mir ab und an dieses Video ein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Eh0yJ_f2Ek

Für die Wortkünstler: Nichts zu fieseln dran, stammt immerhin vom kulturell orientierten "3Sat"

----------


## KalleE

Ein Fernfahrer ist abends noch im Schummern auf der Landstrasse als plötzlich vor ihm eine große Kröte auf der Fahrbahn auftaucht,da er sehr tierlieb ist hält er an um die Kröte aufzuheben und sicher an den Strassenrand zu setzen.Auf einem mal fängt die Kröte an zu sprechen und sagt sie wäre eine verwunschene Fee und wolle ihm für seine lebensrettende Hilfe einen großen Wunsch erfüllen.Nach langer Überlegung sagt er zu ihr,er würde sich wünschen wenn er zum pinkeln geht,daß da nur noch Whisky rauskäme,die Kröte antwortet :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: ein Wunsch sei dir erfüllt.Er probiert es gleich am Straßenrand aus,und siehe es klappt.Da fährt er hocherfreut nach hause und erzählt sofort seiner Frau was passiert ist,"oh" sagt sie begeistert und stürzt zum Schrank:"dann hol ich mal schnell die Gläser"."Quatsch"sagt er"lass das,zur Feier des Tages darfst du aus der Flasche trinken".
Lasst den Kopf nicht hängen,der Frühling steht vor der Tür.

----------


## Pinguin

*Angst + Panik*

"Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Angst und Panik?" fragt die junge Frau den alten Herrn. "Angst bekommt man", lautet die Antwort, "wenn man zum ersten Mal feststellt, dass es zum zweiten Mal nicht mehr geht. Panik dagegen ergreift einen, wenn man zum zweiten Mal merkt, dass es beim ersten Mal nicht mehr geht!"


*"Die schwierigste Turnübung ist immer noch, sich selbst auf den Arm zu nehmen." 
*(Werner Finck)

----------


## kopro

Barfuß
Sagt ein Mann zu seiner Frau:" Ich habe heute vier Hufeisen gefunden, weißt du  was das bedeutet ?, Ja, da läuft nun ein Pferd barfuß herum."


Kopro

----------


## Pinguin

Aufgeregt läuft ein Student durchs Wohnheim. "Was ist denn los Helmut?", will ein Kommilitone wissen. "Mir hat einer geschrieben und gedroht: Er erschießt mich, wenn ich nicht sofort seine Tochter in Ruhe lasse." "Dann vergiss doch das Mädchen." "Leicht gesagt. Ich kann die Unterschrift nicht entziffern."


"*Humor ist ein Kind von Traurigkeit."* 
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## Pierrot

Simon soll der Lehrerin die vier Jahreszeiten aufzählen:
"Sommer, Herbst, Winter ....."
Die Lehrerein: "Und wo bleibt der Frühling?"
Simon: "Das frage ich mich auch!"

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## KalleE

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Samenraub und Postraub?
Beim Postraub ist gleich der ganze Sack mit weg!

----------


## kopro

Fragt der Polizist einen Mann,der gerade ein Auto besteigt, das im Halteverbot steht.
"Ist das ihr Wagen?" "Manchmal" antwortet der Mann.- "Was heißt manchmal?"
"Wenn der Wagen sauber gewaschen ist gehört er meiner Frau ! Wenn er vollgetankt ist gehört er meinem Sohn ! 
Wenn er kaputt ist gehört er mir !"

Hier ein Reichenauer Rätsel :
Flog Vogelfederlos,
saß auf Baum blattlos,
kam Frau fußlos,
fing ihn handlos,
fraß ihn mundlos.

kopro

----------


## Pinguin

*Entspannung in der Plauderecke*

In eine Plauderecke für an Krebs erkrankte Menschen gehört nach meinem Verständnis, hin und wieder auch ein nivauvolles Späßchen. Wem wegen der Tatsache, ein von Krebs betroffener Mann zu sein, ohnehin nicht mehr so oft zum Lachen zumute ist, sollte das hier gelegentlich tun können. Eine kleine Kostprobe unter* diesem Link*.

----------


## Konrad

Was ist schlimmer als ein Elefant im Porzellanladen ? 
Ein Igel in der Kondomfabrik!

----------


## KalleE

Zwei Ärzte unterhalten sich.Meint der eine:"Verdammt,mir geht´s garnicht gut!" "Warum das denn?"fragt der zweite.
"Na ja,ich Idiot hab letzte Woche ein Verhältnis mit einer Patientin angefangen!"
Der andere bricht in Gelächter aus und meint:"Ach gott,das ist schon OK,passiert mir doch laufend!"
"Ja",sagt der erste,"aber du bist Internist,ich Veterinär....!"

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Kalle, leicht angefärbte gelbe Karte; aber nur von mir, der sonst eher gelassen!

P.S.: Dafür was typisch pfälzerisch: "Glaab mir Heiner, es gebt uff de ganze Welt kä Fraa, wo so treu is wie mei Gertrud." "Awer die is dir doch schun viermol durchgebrennt..." "Ja - awwer sie kummt immer widder zurick..."

*"Moralisten sind Menschen, die sich dort kratzen, wo es andere juckt"* 
(Samuel Beckett)

----------


## premme

Hallo,

Ein Ehepaar, jeder 60 Jahre alt, geht im Wald spazieren. Plötzlich kommt hinter einem Baum eine Fee, stellt sich vor den Ehemann, und sagt:
Du hast einen Wunsch frei, aber schnell.
Der Ehemann überlegt nicht lange, und wünscht sich, das seine Ehefrau 20 Jahre jünger sein soll, als er.
Wupps, da war er 80 Jahre alt.
Gruß premme
PS. Falls bekannt, BITTE überlesen.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Reiner (premme) nachdem Du demnächst in Hamburg vor Anker gehst, möchte ich Dir noch schnell eine kleine Geschichte von der christlichen Seefahrt, so wie sie sich wohl täglich am Hamburger Hafen abspielt, berichten:

Ein Schiff will an den Landungsbrücken anlegen. Der Käptn brüllt von oben "Stüürmann, negen Meter torüch, aber gaaaanz langsam" und dann wieder "Stüürmann sos Meter vor, aber gaaanz langsam" und wieder "Stüürmann veer Meter torüch, aber gaaaanz langsam" und erneut "Stüürmann twee Meter vor, aber gaaaanz langsam" und dann "Stüürmann, een Meter nalaten, aber gaaaaanz langsam". Da rufts zurück: "Käptn, jetzt kannst mi mol an Mors kleien, aber gaaaanz langsam"

Auch von hier noch einmal Frohe Ostern und gutes Gelingen.

----------


## premme

Hallo Haralt,
BITTE übersetzen.
DANKE
Gruß Reinhard

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Reiner, ich mach es mir mal etwas leichter; lies bitte mal *hier*. Der Steuermann ist der Stüürmann, negen bedeutet 9, sos ist 6 etc. und torüch oder manchmal auch nur trüch heißt zurück. Bitte, lehne Dich nicht zu weit über die Geländer an den Landungsbrücken und mach mal einen Spaziergang durch den alten Elbtunnel, der am Hafen, unmittelbar an eben den Landungsbrücken beginnt.

*"Allein sein zu müssen ist schwer - allein sein zu können ist schön"*
(Rabindranath Tagore, indischer Philosoph)

----------


## RalfDm

Mir kommt's so vor, als wäre der Käpt'n ein angelernter Quiddje gewesen. Ein echter Hamburger Käpt'n würde wohl rufen "ober gaaanz suutje!"

Ralf

----------


## Pinguin

Moin Ralf, suutje ist zugegebenermaßen uriger. Ich hatte diesen kleinen Spaß so in Erinnerung. Den Quiddje zieh ich mir aber nach über 55 Jahren Abstinenz von meinem Geburtsort liebend gern an. Das mit dem ober anstatt aber, na ja?

P.S.:* Hier* steht für aber z.B. awer.

*"Wir haben keinen Dialog gebraucht, wir hatten Gesichter"*
(Billy Wilder)

----------


## RalfDm

> * Hier*


Moin Hutschi,

dat's 'n Link to'n plattdüütschen Wöörbook för *Schleswig-Holsteen*. Dor (hier!) snackt man männichmol anners as in Hamborg, sünnerlich hier in Angeln. Mi dücht, in Hamborg seggt man "ober", mit'n apen "o" as in "Torf", blots lang.

Ralf

----------


## premme

> Bitte, lehne Dich nicht zu weit über die Geländer an den Landungsbrücken und mach mal einen Spaziergang durch den alten Elbtunnel, der am Hafen, unmittelbar an eben den Landungsbrücken beginnt.
> 
> *"Allein sein zu müssen ist schwer - allein sein zu können ist schön"*
> (Rabindranath Tagore, indischer Philosoph)


Haralt, 
und das mit "zwei Beuteln" !!!!!!!

Gruß premme

----------


## Pinguin

Moin Ralf, habe eben aufrichtig schmunzeln müssen ob so herrlicher, direkt wie einem der Schnabel gewachsen ist, heraussprudelnder plattdeutscher Wörter im Kreis Angeln. Die Schreibweise ist ja son büschen auch das Problem, wie bei dieser unappetitlichen Zwiesprache von Hein mit Fietje: Fietje liegt aufm Bauch mit dem Kopf übers Wasser gehalten an der Pier. Kommt Hein und fragt, "watt mokst Du denn dor?" Fietje "Ick arger de Fisch" Hein wieder "Wuuch argerst Du de Fisch?"
Jo, seggt Fietje "ick lot immer de Näs troppeln, un wenn een Fisch anbeeten will, treck ick gau hoch". Trotzdem Frohe Ostern.

----------


## corvus

Oh  oh das sacheen welsche das de saggsen schwer zu verschdenn sin ... dabei tud mor in Hambursch und in Schleswich Holschdein awer och ganz schenn gauderwelschen .. da glingt unser leipzscher sächsch doch reneweg hochdeitsch :-)

----------


## Pierrot

Kaum ist das Ehepaar am Strand angekommen, stürzt sie sich ins Meer.
Nach kurzer Zeit ruft sie: "Schatz, siehst du, wie die Wellen mich
küssen?"
"Ja", sagt er, "und hinter dir brechen sie!"

**************************************************  *********************

Amerikanische Forscher haben in geheimen Labors die Spezies Mann bis zur
Perfektion weiterentwickelt.
Heraus kam eine Kreditkarte, die den Müll runter trägt.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pinguin

Ein Ehepaar will zum Karneval nach Köln. Doch am betreffenden Abend hat die Frau Kopfschmerzen, nimmt Schmerztabletten und legt sich zu Bett. Der Mann muss allein gehen. Nach wenigen Stunden erwacht seine Frau und fühlt sich pudelwohl. Sie beschließt, doch noch zum Karneval zu gehen. Da ihr Mann ihr Kostüm nicht kennt, will sie ihn heimlich beobachten. Er tanzt und flirtet mit vielen Frauen. Daraufhin beginnt sie mit ihrem Mann zu flirten. Schließlich lädt sie ihn in ein benachbartes Schlafzimmer ein und sie verbringen wilde Stunden. Anschließend geht sie nach Hause, setzt sich ins Bett und liest ein Buch. Als ihr Mann kommt fragt sie ihn, ob er sich amüsiert hätte. Er antwortet: "Nein, ohne Dich habe ich keinen Spaß auf Parties." "Hast Du getanzt?" "Nein, ich habe ein paar alte Freunde getroffen und wir haben gepokert. Aber der Freund, dem ich mein Kostüm geliehen habe, der hat sich köstlich amüsiert...."

*"Seitdem Adam eine Rippe genommen wurde, sind die Männer Invaliden"*
(Willy Reichert)

----------


## premme

Kommt ein Mann zum Doc und sagt, bitte untersuchen sie mich, es klappt bei mir im Bett nicht mehr. Der Doc untersucht ihn, wäscht sich anschließend die Hände und sagt, sie können sich wieder anziehen, sie haben die Gamsbartkrankheit. Der Mann zieht sich an und sagt, was hab ich, die Gamsbartkrankheit. Ja, sagt der Doc, ich schreibe ihnen da was auf. Der Mann nimmt am Schreibtisch Platz, und fragt nochmal, Herr Doktor, nun weis ich, ich hab die Gamsbartkrankheit, aber was ist das, wenn mich jemand fragt, muß ich doch Bescheid wissen. 
Nun sagt der Doc, sie haben die Gamsbartkrankheit, sie können sich das Ding an den Hut stecken.

----------


## KalleE

Hallo "Männer",ich hab auch noch einen.

Spät in der Nacht kommt der Graf nach hause,Buttler Jean öffnet.
"Jean,ist meine Gattin zu hause?"
"Jawohl,Herr Graf,sie ist im Schlafzimmer!"
Jean,ist jemand bei ihr?"
"Jawohl Herr Graf,ihr Liebhaber!"
"Jean,gehen sie in den Rittersaal und holen sie mir das große Schwert!"
Butler Jean holt das Schwert und der Herr Graf geht damit ins Schlafzimmer.Man hört einen fürchterlichen Schrei,dann kommt der Graf mit dem blutigen Schwert wieder aus dem Schlafzimmer..
"Jean,bringen sie dem Gast ein Pflaster,und meiner Gattin einen Korkenzieher!"

Wünsche geruhsame Ostern gehabt zu haben.

Kalle

----------


## Oscar1957

Ein Mann kommt zum Urologen. Der sieht ihn an und sagt: "Also mit dem Onanieren müssen Sie unbedingt aufhören!" -"Ja, ist das denn schädlich?", fragt der Mann. "Das nicht" meint der Urologe "aber sonst kann ich Sie nicht untersuchen!"

----------


## Pierrot

Fragt die alte, sehr reiche Dame den Schönheitschirurgen:
"Könnten Sie bei mir auch einige Eingriffe vornehmen?"
Der Arzt betrachtet sie einige Zeit und meint dann:
"Leider nein, Enthauptungen sind in unserem Lande verboten."

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Freunde der Schmunzelecke.

Im April bleiben die Tage wieder länger hell, die Pflanzen und Bäume sprießen und die ersten Frühlingsblumen zeigen schon ihr prächtiges Kleid. Nur wir selbst haben uns noch nicht auf diese neue Zeit eingestellt. Der gesamte Organismus wird von der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit geplagt. 

Deshalb ist meine Empfehlung, so wie es die Orientalen das ganze Jahr tun, einen dicken *Turban* aufzusetzen. Dadurch wird wenigstens verhindert, dass man sich, wie im Film angedeutet, eine Beule holen kann.

----------


## Pierrot

*Die Steuerprüfung* 

Am Ende des Wirtschaftsjahres schickte das Finanzamt einen Steuerinspektor 
zur Prüfung in das lokale Krankenhaus. 

Während der Steuerinspektor die Ausgaben prüfte, wandte er sich dem 
Geschäftsführer des Krankenhauses zu und fragte: "Ich sehe hier, dass Sie 
eine Menge Verbandsmaterial einkaufen. Was tun Sie eigentlich mit den 
Resten, die zu klein sind, um sie zu verwenden?" 

"Gute Frage", antwortete der Geschäftsführer. "Wir sammeln diese Reste und 
schicken sie an den Hersteller, und von Zeit zu Zeit schickt uns dieser 
dafür einen kostenlosen Karton mit Verbandsmaterial." 

"Oh", entgegnete der Inspektor, ein bisschen enttäuscht darüber, auf diese 
ungewöhnliche Frage eine Antwort zu erhalten. Er machte jedoch weiter in 
seiner penetranten Art. "Was ist mit diesen Pflaster-Einkäufen? Was machen 
Sie mit den Überbleibseln, nachdem ein Patient verpflastert wurde?" 

"Ah ja", erwiderte der Geschäftsführer, der begriff, dass der Inspektor ihn 
mit einer nicht zu beantwortenden Frage auf´s Glatteis führen wollte. 
"Wir sammeln die Reste und schicken sie zurück an den Pflasterhersteller, 
und von Zeit zu Zeit erhalten wir dafür einen kostenlosen Karton mit 
Pflastern." 

"Aha", sagte der Prüfer und dachte angestrengt darüber nach, wie er den "Ich 
weiß alles"-Geschäftsführer doch noch kriegen könnte, und fuhr fort. "Was 
machen Sie denn mit den ganzen 
Haut- und Organresten, die bei den Operationen anfallen?" 

"Nun, auch hier verschwenden wir nichts", antwortete der Geschäftsführer. 
"Wir heben alle diese kleinen Haut- und Fleischreste, Organteile und 
Gliedmaßen auf und senden sie ans Finanzamt - und einmal im Jahr schicken 
sie uns dann einen kompletten Idioten zurück."

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Forumsfans, ein Mittfuenfziger fragt seinen Freund, was er denn seiner Frau zur Silberhochzeit schenken wuerde. Nun meinte dieser, ich moechte meiner Frau aus diesem Anlass eine Reise nach Afrika spendieren. Das finde ich aber nobel, meinte der Mittfuenfziger. Was schenkst Du denn dann Deiner Frau zur Goldenen Hochzeit. Na, da hole ich sie aus dem Kongo wieder ab.

----------


## KalleE

Ein Linker mit einem Irokesen-Haarschnitt wird von einem Opa angeglotzt.
Dieser fragt den Opa:"Eh Alter,so was habt ihr zu eurer Zeit nicht gemacht?"
Darauf der Opa:"Nee,wir haben die Hühner gef.... und ich überlege ob du mein Sohn sein könntest...."

----------


## KalleE

Hallo,was ist los?Ist schon Sommerpause oder habt ihr eine neue Seite aufgemacht?Um die Seite fortzuführen werde ich mal weitermachen,hoffe es geht noch was.

Fragt die Tochter ihre Eltern:"Mama sag mal,warum hast du Papa eigentlich geheiratet?"
"Siehst du Peter",sagt die Mama, "nicht mal das Kind versteht es...!"

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Family/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png[/IMG]

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Kalle,

*das* war Deine letzte Botschaft, nachdem Du Dich hier noch in der Plauderecke mit einem kleinen Späßchen bemerkbar gemacht hattest.

Wie ist es Dir in der Zwischenzeit ergangen? Bitte, ergänze doch den verlinkten letzten Beitrag von Dir. Damit Du auch hier wieder einen Aufhänger hast, noch was zum Schmunzeln:

Zwei Freundinnen treffen sich. Frohlockt die eine: "Früher war mein Mann hinter jedem Rock her. Aber seit seiner Schottlandreise ist er wie verwandelt"

"Bitte, Fräulein, ich brauche ein paar Unterhosen."  "Lange?" "Sie haben mich falsch verstanden, ich will welche kaufen, nicht mieten"

Bei der Hochzeit essen und trinken alle reichlich. Der Kleine zum Vater: "Wer bezahlt denn das alles?" "Die Frau da drüben, die Mutter der Braut". "Aha, deshalb hat sie bei der Trauung so geweint"

Ein Londoner fragt seinen Besucher aus Berlin: "Hast du schon mal so dichten Nebel gesehen wie hier? "Noch viel dichteren". "Wirklich! Und wo war das?. "Weiß ich nicht. Man konnte ja nichts erkennen".

"Du Egon, warum ist eigentlich deine Verlobung mit Karin in die Brüche gegangen? "Nur weil ich sagte, dass ihre Strumpfhose Falten hätte... "Aber das ist doch keine Beleidigung!" "Doch, sie hatte nämlich gar keine an".

Der Urlauber geht in Ostfriesland auf dem Damm spazieren, da sieht er eine Mütze auf dem Wasser. Aufgeregt fragt er einen Einheimischen: "Ist da einer ertrunken?" "Nein, das ist Jan Hinnerk, der mäht bei jedem Wetter."

----------


## Harald_1933

Die Pfälzer und ihr Humor an 2 Beispielen von "Heit schunn gelacht?"

De Heiner holt den kläne Pudel vun seiner Freundin beim Hundefrisör ab. Dehäm saat er: "Ich wäss net - der Hund hot hämzus de ganze Weg gebellt, als wollt er mir ebbes sage..." Do mänt sei Freundin trucke: "Wahrscheinlich wollt er dir sage, dass er de falsche Hund ist ......"

Die Friedel zu ihrm Daniel: "Schatz - du känntscht die Blumme im Gaade giesse...." - "Aber es rechent doch!" - "Dann zieh halt dein Rechemantel an ..."

----------


## Harald_1933

De Stefan zu seim Sohn: "Buh - ich versteh dich net. Wie kann mer nore so faul sei? Mir war des Schaffe e Lewe lang e Vergnüche." De Sohn: "Awer Babbe, die Oma hot immer gesaat, mer wär net zum Vergnüche uff dere Welt."

De Max is zum Middagesse bei seiner Oma. Er will die Supp net esse. Do saat die Oma: "wann du jetzert dei Supp net escht, dann hol ich de böse Wolf!" Do mänt der Kläne: "Oma, der esst die Supp a net."

"Jetzt werd's ball Winter." - "An was merkschte dann des?" - "Ei, unser Nochbar hot endlich de Rasenmäher zurickgebroocht un sich die Schneeschipp ausgeliehe....

Friedhelm zum Gerhard: "Du, ich han gehört, dass de Hoffmanns Schorsch, der Schriftsteller, sich widder mit seiner Fraa versöhnt hot." "Ja, des stimmt, sie lest widder, was er schreibt, un er esst widder, was sie kocht."

De Hans-Jürgen geht zum Audohännler. "Ich hätt ger ne schänes, gebrauchtes Audo fer mei Fraa." De Hännler: " Des duht mir läd - aber mir machen kä Dauschgeschäfte."

De Heinz verzählt am Stammdisch: "Ja, mein Hund, der is unglaublich faul! Annere Hunde, die kummen mit de Lein im Maul, wann se Gassi gehe wolle - meiner hot die Audoschlüssel im Maul....

De Kurt verzählt am Stammdisch: "Wann ich krank bin, geh ich zum Doktor un loss mir Pille verschreibe - der Mann muss jo vun ebbes lewe. Dann hol ich mir die Pille in de Apothek - der Apotheker will jo a lewe. Dann geh ich häm un schmeiss die Pille fort - ich will jo schließlich a noch e bissel lewe...

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Frau fährt alleine in den Schi-Urlaub. Auf der Piste trifft sie einen Mann, tagsüber fahren sie Schi, Nachts sind sie im Bett zusammen. Nach ein paar Tagen fragt
sie den Mann er möchte doch seinen Nachnamen ihr sagen. er sagt den will er nicht nennen, weil alle immer darüber lachen.

Die lässt nicht nach und verspricht nicht zulachen.

Also nennt der Mann seinen Namen ich heiße Neuschnee. Die Frau biegt sich vor lachen und sagt ich habe Dir zwar versprochen nicht zu lachen.

Aber stell dir vor mein Mann hat mir bei der Abreise gewünscht das ich jeden Tag 20 cm Neuschnee bekomme......................

----------


## Harald_1933



----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

Witz komm  raus, du bist umzingelt.

Wir haben hier im Norden andere Witze.
Dieses hatte ich letzten Monat an alle (Rocker)Freunde geschickt.


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## rolando

Hallo Hartmut,

Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht. 

Bei deinem vom Moderator zwischenzeitlich gelöschten Thread, hast du dich sinngemäß in etwa damit entschuldigt, bei deiner Ausdrucksweise nicht mehr daran gedacht zu haben in welchem Forum du dich gerade bewegst.
Diese Äußerung hatte mich dort schon etwas irritiert. Dein heutiger recht deftiger Beitrag lässt mich nun erahnen, welche anderen Portale du bei deiner vermeintlichen Verwechslung gemeint haben könntest. Ich persönlich finde, dass dieser Witz nicht hierher paßt.

Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Roland,

danke für Deine ehrliche Meinung.

Diese platte Bildeinstellung mit dem ordinären Text passt nicht nur nicht hierher; ich kann auch keinen Witz erkennen.

Beste Grüße Harald

P.S.: Fast bedauere ich schon, dass ich den mal von Husum ausgehenden Thread mit launigen kleinen Witzchen wieder aufgegriffen habe.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Roland,

ich leide seit 1996 an Clusterkopfschmerz.
Wir hatten damals ein Forum ins Leben gerufen, als andere User noch bei ALDI ihren PC gekauft hatten, und da noch mit Zitronen gehandelt wurde.
Da hatten wir mal eine Dame die nicht ins Forum passte.
Eines der Vorstandsmitglieder (es war ein Verband, kein Verein), hatte sich darüber aufgeregt.
Alles wurde gut, weil ich auch ein Vorstandsmitglied war.

Ich finde, dass alle Menschen gleich behandelt werden sollten.
Auch die, die etwas aus dem Rahmen fallen.
Ich bin auch so einer!

Trotzdem . . . 
Wir machen ehrenamtliche Betreuung für behinderte Menschen.
Insoweit falle ich gar nicht so aus dem Rahmen, auch wenn ich, so wie du es richtig verstanden hast, ein Altrocker bin.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

ohne Kommentar an das Vorstandsmitglied: http://www.clusterkopf.de/content/forum/

----------


## Muggelino

Also Leute,
nun regt euch mal wieder ab. Der Witz mit der Hurenumstellung ist nicht mehr oder weniger lustig oder ordinär als andere hier, z. B. #54.
Jeder hat halt seinen Humor.
Wir Fischköppe hier im Norden wachsen mit solchen Witzen auf...

Gruß von der Reeperbahn (10 km Luftlinie von mir),
Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Detlef, Du Rumtreiber,

der Kalle von Nr. 54 war oder ist Harburger, Stadtteil von Hamburg, aber seit 30.8.2010 nie mehr online gewesen. In Harburg ist man auch etwas großzügiger unterhalb der Gürtellinie. Aber, wenn Du nun auch noch Dein O.K. erteilst, dann gucken wir einfach mal da drüber weg. Der Kieler, der Überaktive hat einfach viel um die Ohren und verliert manchmal den Überblick.

Gruß  aus der Vorderpfalz von einem manchmal eher etwas konservativen Harald, der sehr wohl einen derben Witz verträgt, sofern es einer ist.

----------


## Hartmut S

> ohne Kommentar an das Vorstandsmitglied: http://www.clusterkopf.de/content/forum/


Falsch, lieber Harald!
Besser hier:
http://www.clusterkopfschmerzen.de/

Ich war damals auch Gründungsmitglied unseres Verbandes.
Seitdem ich weg bin tut sich da nicht mehr viel.
Gehe ins Archiv . . .
Nun sei wieder lieb  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Im guten Glauben, dass dieser Thread von zu arg unterhalb der Gürtellinie angesiedelten Späßchen verschont bleibt, nachfolgend weniger aufregendes, aber doch zum Schmunzeln anregendes eher Lustiges:





Gruß Harald

----------


## Muggelino

Grad von Dieter Nuhr gelernt:

Sagt der Urologe zum Patienten: "Wenn ich jetzt den Finger in ihren Anus stecke, kann es zu unerwünschten Erektionen kommen."
Danach der Patient: "Nö, ist nichts passiert."
Urologe: "Wer redet denn von Ihnen?"

(Sorry FS)

----------

